# Sierra the Siamese



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

This is Sierra my kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she's so cute, and so is that outfit!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. I made her sweater. She is indoors but she is 16 and gets cold easy. She hates it though. Oh well had fun making it.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeckybeanz said:


> Thanks. I made her sweater. She is indoors but she is 16 and gets cold easy. She hates it though. Oh well had fun making it.


if i was a cat, i would hate wearing anything too....why do you put something on a cat, no need. its cruel to make a cat wear something abnormal like that....


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe you only had it on for the photo? sometimes i put silly outfits on my 3 kitties, but just so i can giggle and snap a picture quick  it's worth the 1 moment of "AWWWW!"


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I heard some cats like sweaters to keep them warm. I made it and put on her when I notice she didn't like I took it right off her!!! I am not a cruel owner. In fact I like to help animals. I never let. Her outdoors. She is My whole world. So you don't know me so you can't judge me!!!


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

My cat is one of those cats. There is nothing cruel about it unless the cat is obviously struggling and unhappy. Mine, for one, loves his little grandpa sweater and the extra warmth it provides.

Sierra is a beauty.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Cruel for putting a sweater on a cat..... Haha there's far worse things..... Just sayin










Cats in sweaters unite! :lol: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Kimico,

You are very kind. I would never purposely hurt anyone or anything. I am not that kind of person. Have a great day/night depending where you are in the world.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Zilla, Just wondering why you shave your kitty? Pretty kitty by the way.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

The dress is so cute! (And Zilla yours as well!) I gonna beg my mom to knit one for my cats :luv


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I just bought a small sweater in the dog section! Haha Godzilla was not thrilled with it but he did get a little cold at night when he was shaved. And I shaved him once in the summer time thinking he would be cooler because it wasn't always real cool in my old apartment in the summer.... I didn't really like him shaved. Compared to what size he looked with all his hair he looked like a prison victim shaved :lol: but he is by no means skinny. It was just weird looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

If kitty likes the sweater, that's all that matters.


----------

